# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  مطلوب فورا موظفين للعمل بجامعات بالمملكة السعودية

## ابو نايف رياض

*السلام عليكم ورحمتة وبركاتة
مطلوب فورا موظفين للعمل بجامعات بالمملكة السعودية بقرار رقم 1486 لسنة 2013
تتطالب جميع المؤهلات والتخصصات
على ان يكون حاصل على مؤهل جامعى
رواتب 13000 ريال + اقامة كاملة + تامين صحى شامل
مطلوب كل من التخصصات :
مدخلين بيانات - حراس امن - محاسب - موظفين ادارية - مشرف كمبيوتر وانترنت
على الراغبين بالعمل الان انتهز الفرصة 
سجل الان سيرتك الذاتية كاملة ...  لاتتردد فى كتابة السيرة الذاتية

مع تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------

